

Ground Floor: Basic styling for out-of-the-box NeoCities websites - kyledrake
http://groundfloor.neocities.org

======
kyledrake
We're currently working on an even simpler version that uses less elements
(we're going to push the <article> style into <body>):
[http://kyledrake.neocities.org/groundfloorproposal.html](http://kyledrake.neocities.org/groundfloorproposal.html)

The basic idea is to provide sane defaults for people that aren't CSS experts
and don't know how to use classes. Then they can slowly learn how CSS works
without having their pages initially look like terrible un-styled crap from
the early 90s.

This is a really cool idea, and Scott put a lot of work/thought into it. I
think a lot of people outside of NeoCities would find this useful too, that's
why I wanted to share it!

~~~
eksith
This is indeed a cool idea. Of course there are some of us who like the un-
styled (or rather uniquely styled) crap from the early 90s as well ;)

I certainly appreciate the simplicity and it may be good to keep this to a
limited number of tags.

Article, section, footer, aside maybe. And form elements, form, select, input
(text, password, email, search) and textarea. And text, p, a, h1-h6,
blockquote, ul, ol, li.

------
hardwaresofton
I really like this idea (as well as the notion of neocities in general), glad
to see that it's adding basic styling and keeping it's sort of lean mentality
(forgive the use of the word "lean" there). Good luck!

I'm a little worried about the use case, but no one ever really knows if
anything will catch on or not, all we can do is speculate.

------
e12e
I wonder if one wouldn't be just as well off just using Zen Garden's HTML
template -- then there's certainly a lot of beautiful CSS to draw inspiration
from, for aspiring designers...

I'm a little confused about Zen Garden's current status, according to the
official page, and the following link, work "has started" to convert to html5
-- but the code on github still appears to use xhtml...

At any rate the following link has a html5 starting point:

[http://www.nateomedia.com/notebook/web-development/css-
zen-g...](http://www.nateomedia.com/notebook/web-development/css-zen-garden-
html5/)

------
stephengillie
This is great for people who really don't have an eye for design and style,
like me. I'll have to work with this on my site,
[http://gilgamech.neocities.org](http://gilgamech.neocities.org)

~~~
scottohara
glad you like it.

plan on doing some more updates to make it more flexible/easy to use n' such.

